# Paul Pierce--- leading scorer in 2003?!



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

When walker is gone with his "unlimited" 3 pt shooting...
Can Pierce step up and get the scoring title for the 2003?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he could lead the leauge and play a role like McGrady but I think that McGrady has more help.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I think he could lead the leauge and play a role like McGrady but I think that McGrady has more help.


i agree, i think Paul Pierce is one of the most talented players in the NBA


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He could, but the Celts still won't make the playoffs.


ala Jerry Stackhouse...


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think Pierce's numbers will go up, but it'll be out of necessity. Pierce is a much better player than Stackhouse was with Detroit when he almost got the scoring title. Stackhouse didn't care about winning. He just wanted the points. Pierce really wants to win, and now that he's gotten a taste of it, he just wants more. I just really hope the other players don't stand around and watch him. He already gets double and triple teamed enough as it is. I'm looking to Kedrick Brown to share in the scoring. I think with a more defined and important role, Brown will step up and become something special. He's shown a marked improvement in the preseason, and I think OB will have no choice but to play him. LaFrentz should get them some points, too. He better or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well Stackhouse averaged over 5 assists while scoring about 30 per game. I highly doubt Pierce will duplicate or surpass that, however, like Stack he will lead his team to the lottery.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The Celtics were looking like a team that could miss the playoffs before the trade. Now they dump their second best player in the last year of his deal in favor of a never has been with a 5 year 63 million dollar contract. Wow. Wowey wow wow wow.

New Eastern Conference playoff predictons:

1. Detroit
2. New Jersey
3. Indiana
4. Philadelphia
5. New Orleans
6. Orlando
7. Chicago
8. Washington


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Well Stackhouse averaged over 5 assists while scoring about 30 per game. I highly doubt Pierce will duplicate or surpass that, however, like Stack he will lead his team to the lottery.


Pierce averaged 25.9 ppg and 4.4 assists last year. How is it a stretch to think those numbers couldn't go up when the second leading scorer and top assist man is gone and nobody has replaced him?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The Celtics were looking like a team that could miss the playoffs before the trade. Now they dump their second best player in the last year of his deal in favor of a never has been with a 5 year 63 million dollar contract. Wow. Wowey wow wow wow.
> 
> New Eastern Conference playoff predictons:
> ...


I agree with those teams, but in a different order. Actually, those were the teams I was saying even before the Walker trade.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't agree with those teams. I think the Wizards and Bulls will fight for the 8th spot, not both of them get in, and Toronto will be one of the playoff teams, around 5-7. So I think it will be:

1. New Jersey
2. Detroit
3. Indiana
4. Philadelphia
5-7. New Orleans, Orlando, Toronto - in whatever order
8. Chicago/Washington


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No I don't think Pierce will lead the league in scoring. He's simply not that good. I don't think he can do what AI and T-Mac do every night. Teams are going to be keying on him in a way he's not used to. It'll be even harder for him to score this year than before. If he does average 30ppg, it'll be with a shooting percentage that will end all this discussiong about Iverson's shooting percentage. The Celtics are going to need stuff out of Baker and Lafrentz. otherwise, paul and the celtics are sunk.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Why are the wizards a playoff team? Arenas is a good addition, but that Jordan guy they lost was pretty good too. Also, Stackhouse looks like he could spend some considerable time on the IR. I think the Wiz will win 35-38 and finish 9 or 10 in the east, barring a breakout year by kwame.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimedog</b>!
> Why are the wizards a playoff team? Arenas is a good addition, but that Jordan guy they lost was pretty good too. Also, Stackhouse looks like he could spend some considerable time on the IR. I think the Wiz will win 35-38 and finish 9 or 10 in the east, barring a breakout year by kwame.


Brown will be much better this year and Jared Jeffries will also contribute. I think you discount the signing of Arenas. This is a guy that almost led a young and inexperienced team to the playoffs in the West.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The Celtics were looking like a team that could miss the playoffs before the trade. Now they dump their second best player in the last year of his deal in favor of a never has been with a 5 year 63 million dollar contract. Wow. Wowey wow wow wow.
> 
> New Eastern Conference playoff predictons:
> ...


I won't take the Wizards over the Raptors for sure.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Brown will be much better this year and Jared Jeffries will also contribute. I think you discount the signing of Arenas. This is a guy that almost led a young and inexperienced team to the playoffs in the West.


Yeah, but he had nice pieces to work with. Richardson, Murphy, Jamison, etc.

Wizards has a lot of scrubs, and their non-scrubs are mediocre at best.

Weren't the Wizards embarrassed by the Grizzlies in their preseason game? Oh right, all eastern teams were embarrassed.. I forgot...

Going back on topic, I think Pierce has a great chance at the scoring title. He's basically Ray Allen skills, with Allen Iverson's desire to win. Knowing how much he hates losing, we know he'll somehow get the C's no less than 30 wins this season(they may miss the playoffs though). Averaging 30ppg isn't impossible.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Most definitely Pierce can win the scoring title. Most of the work load on offense will totally be on him now with Walker gone. 30ppg coming from Pierce is a big possibility, but the C's aren't going anywhere...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Pierce is tremendous, a notch below Bryant and McGrady. As the only offensive threat on the Celtics, he *might* lead the league in scoring. He's a great slasher, has a mid-range shot and, every year except last year, has shot the three-ball very well.

He doesn't quite have the handles and play-making of Bryant and McGrady, but he's an extremely polished, versatile scorer.

Iverson depends on volume shooting. In every year except last year, Pierce has shot much better than Ivy. Iverson will now be sharing the ball with Glen Robinson, so his shot volume will come down a bit.

I think it may come down to McGrady and Pierce.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Pierce is not Stackhouse, there are players that puts up the same stats, but their impacts to their team is different, which can't be measure by any stats.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Pierce can easily get the scoring title now that he will be the #1 and only option for scoring.

I hope mcgrady still takes over the teams scoring as usual like he did last year, only with his team mates contributing and actually making the baskets..


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

There will be a tight race between T-Mac and Pierce, hopefully there are other contenders to chanllenge them...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

ahh this has a very familiar tone to it. this will be the 2004 version of the kobe vs tmac threads. cept with pierce instead of kobe.

If kendrick gets some time, he could free up alot of shooters with his low post skills, (collapsing defences).

As for pierce, who knows if he can elevate his game, at least delk or walker could bring the ball up the court and set an offense. How many of those assists came from delk nailing threes. quite a few i bet. 


Delk was the x-factor on the celtics team, the guy often over looked. heres hoping jeri welsch is gonna turn out good.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> I don't agree with those teams. I think the Wizards and Bulls will fight for the 8th spot, not both of them get in, and Toronto will be one of the playoff teams, around 5-7. So I think it will be:
> 
> 1. New Jersey
> ...


Magic have a better basketball team than philidelphia. They don't go much further than grob and AI, which isn't going to be enough to beat the magic to the 4th seed.


----------



## bujabra (Jun 14, 2003)

I dont want Pierce to win the "scoring title"! Like that matters anyway...everything today comes down to titles and numbers...Pierce is much more than that and thats what I want him to prove, not how to score more points, but how to lead HIS team to the playoffs and beyond!


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Pierce has a chance in winnin tha scoring title this year. He's gonna be like Allan Houstan, stats r goin up. Except Pierce'll be better and here's why: Houston's got Keith Van Horn. Sure, he ain't dat good, but he'll hold Houstan back a bit. Pierce has NO ONE ta help him nemore, which equals POINTS, POINTS, POINTS. But there's a problem: Pierce isn't used ta bein by himself. He's alwayz had Walker 2 back him up, even though Walker couldn't score in tha playoffs last year. And dis trade wuz such short notice. It obviously took everyone by surprise, including Pierce. Tha season starts next week and now Pierce will hav ta practise more than ever to improve completely. He'll score a lot of points, but not enough ta beat McGrady. T-Mac juss scores points naturally and makes it look EASY!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>atmacfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Magic have a better basketball team than philidelphia. They don't go much further than grob and AI, which isn't going to be enough to beat the magic to the 4th seed.


I will take Eric Snow, Kenny Thomas, and Derrick Coleman over Tyronn Lue, Drew Gooden, and Gordan Giricek ANY day of the week. They are unquestionably a more talented team, the only real question is coaching.

If Pierce really wanted to he could probably lead the league in scoring this year. But I think he should be more worried about getting his team in the playoffs because they look lottery bound to me.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*YEAH*

THE
TRUTH
WILL
BE 
KNOWN


34 2003-2004 SCORING CHAMP


T H E T R U T H


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

Vince is gonna be 100% healthy this season~
One of the Scoring title Contenders!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Time to pick up Kedrick Brown in my salary based fantasy leagues..

Well, _someone_ other than Pierce has to score on that team, don't they? :whoknows:


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

pierce wont score more this year. this team lost two playmakers. 
Now pierce will be double and triple teamed on every possesion and he don't have the ballhandling skills to create for himself against double and triple teams. he wont slash as much as last year coz there's no one to spread the defence like walker does


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Pierce will take a hell of a load of shots every game...I predict that he will take at least 30-35 a night...but the thing about Pierce is that he usually doesn't "turn it up" until in the fourth quarter...so who knows...I think he can get about 28-30 points a game along with 5 boards and 5 assists.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Pierce will take a hell of a load of shots every game...I predict that he will take at least 30-35 a night...but the thing about Pierce is that he usually doesn't "turn it up" until in the fourth quarter...so who knows...I think he can get about 28-30 points a game along with 5 boards and 5 assists.


Well, he'll have to learn to not wait till the fourth quarter. Walker often kept them within striking distance until Paul could work his magic. Pierce got a lot of praise for some brilliant quarters in the Indy series last year, but it was Walker who put them in a position to not get too far behind for Pierce to make a difference. Walker was a motivator and could get Pierce fired up when they were behind. Now Pierce just has to avoid getting down and actually be the motivator himself. He's overcome a lot of challenges, so I'm confident he'll overcome this one.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Pierce will take a hell of a load of shots every game...I predict that he will take at least 30-35 a night...but the thing about Pierce is that he usually doesn't "turn it up" until in the fourth quarter...so who knows...I think he can get about 28-30 points a game along with 5 boards and 5 assists.


5 boards and 5 assists? 8 & 7 is more like it maybe even more rebounds. He had 9&8 tonight against minny. I dont know where the assists will be but Baker is looking awesome along with Brown and Lafrentz should keep the defense honest. And also when banks comes along the defense will collapse b/c of his speed. So PP's Points should go up to about the 28-30 range, maybe a tiny bit better depending on the other players.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

^^ So you're saying that Paul Pierce, A G/F, will be in the top 5 in points, top 10 in assists, and top 10 in rebounds???? Come on, do you know how freaking hard that is?? That's like virtually impossible.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> ^^ So you're saying that Paul Pierce, A G/F, will be in the top 5 in points, top 10 in assists, and top 10 in rebounds???? Come on, do you know how freaking hard that is?? That's like virtually impossible.


And do you know how freaking good he is. 8 rebounds is only a slight improvement from last year. And with the assists with no good PG, yet, and with all the double teams, and w/o walker, his assists will go up at least to 6 which i think is just 1.5 more then last year, but 30 8 &7 isnt out of reach for PP, he is a great rebounder.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> ^^ So you're saying that Paul Pierce, A G/F, will be in the top 5 in points, top 10 in assists, and top 10 in rebounds???? Come on, do you know how freaking hard that is?? That's like virtually impossible.


I agree with GoNBAjayhawks on this one. He will definitely be top 10 in scoring and assists. He will be close in rebounding-- my guess is that he will average around 7 a game. Barring injury he will be 25-7-7 in the WORST case.

You forgot steals. He'll get 1-2 a game there as well.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce could get the scoring title next year if he wanted it. But he doesn't. He is preaching a more team oriented approach now that Walker the ball hog is gone.

He had 14 points, 9 rebounds and 8 assists in the first game without Walker in a blowout of the TWolves.

The C's would be much more dangerous if he keeps up stat lines like this.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

You think he is only going to average 14 a game he will average at least 25 cuz the other players are going to have off nights and he is going to have to have a huge game or they won't have a chance.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Do not get me wrong. I think he will average more like 25 - 28 points per game. Paul is Paul. But I think that it is encouraging to hear him talk about a team caoncept and then have him go out and execute it the first game.

I just said that the C's will be dangerous with these kind of stats from Paul. If he is getting 14, 9 and 8 then Vin is getting 15 and 11 and Raef is getting 12 and 8 and Kedrick is scoring in double figures.

It makes a team much more dangerous if the star is setting other players up. Paul could be more like McGrady this year but I would rather see him more like Bird. Bird had stats at about 22, 11 and 7.

I am just excited to see what Paul can do with his own team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

my two leading candidates to upset tmac for the scoring title are Paul Pierce and Vince Carter. each offense will be running through these guys on almost every play and both of them have the talent to put up 30 points a game when given adequate shots. it will be up to the coaches to limit the double teams and i think O'neill has the better cast of characters in this regard. however, PP has proven that he is the better player at getting to the line; vince has to start drawing fouls more effectively. tmac is going to be right there around 30 ppg, it should be an exciting race.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

definitely


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

Yes, Skywalker u are right~Vc and T-MAC are among the top candidates in scoring title. VC is showing to us that there will be a 100% healthy VC in the new season~So,i am looking forward the breakthrough season of VC~


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Pierce could get the scoring title next year if he wanted it. But he doesn't. He is preaching a more team oriented approach now that Walker the ball hog is gone.
> 
> He had 14 points, 9 rebounds and 8 assists in the first game without Walker in a blowout of the TWolves.
> ...


Pierce was more of a ball hog then Walker could ever be. You would know that if you watched Celtics basketball through anything but Pierce colored glasses (His glasses are probably that bird crap color green the same as his car):yes: 

Paul could very well win the scoring title but if he does the Celtics will be lucky to make the playoffs. Who is going to do everything else? Marcus Banks or Kedrick Brown:laugh:


----------



## Sir Magic (Jul 14, 2003)

Pierce scoring title, no not this year all tmac, but he should at least average 29.4.
Antoine didn't really feel sorry leaving Boston concentrating on a championship


----------

